# Pics of new Romney lambs



## Royd Wood (Mar 17, 2011)

Heres a few snaps of our new lambs - we're about half way through lambing and cows due to start anytime plus chicks are hatching as I write this - dont you just love the start of Spring


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Mar 17, 2011)

G'day Royd,what sort of cross are the "coloured lambs"?.........T.O.R.


----------



## Ariel301 (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm also interested in what the spotted lambs are. I've got a Suffolk/East Friesian cross ewe lamb who is similarly colored, and I'm wondering if her wool will stay spotty or turn white. I hope it stays colored.


----------



## Royd Wood (Mar 18, 2011)

We have 2 rams - our main ram is a pure white registered Romney who ran with the registered mature ewes and we kept a natural coloured black and grey Romney ram who is quite smaller in size for our yearling ewes whose lambs will be culled. Our wool customers are very keen on the 2 black and white little rams but to enter my breeding stock they must be white (call me old fasioned)


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 18, 2011)

So those spotted lambs are pure Romney?  I thought Romneys just came in natural colored and white. I've never seen a spotted Romney! They're cute though.


----------



## Royd Wood (Mar 18, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> So those spotted lambs are pure Romney?  I thought Romneys just came in natural colored and white. I've never seen a spotted Romney! They're cute though.


yes Romneys - I used a small natural coloured ram on my white yearling ewes and suprised at the outcome myself. They are cute but not for keeps and the main thing was smaller lambs for my yearlings as my white breeding stock ram is too big for the young mums


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 18, 2011)

I think they are adorable!!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 18, 2011)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a Romney ewe (white) and last year she was bred to a natural colored ram. She had a white ewe and nat. ram. This year she was bred to the same ram and I was really hoping for a natural colored ewe lamb and she gave me white twin rams.


----------



## Royd Wood (Mar 18, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Royd Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We should do a swap - I have 3 more yearlings to lamb so we might get a spotted Romney ewe for you


----------



## Royd Wood (Mar 20, 2011)

Update - 5 ram lambs and 5 ewe lambs and still all white except the first B/W twins.
Had a single ewe lamb born this morning and mum has rejected her so far but managed to get the lamb to feed while holding the mum


----------



## kabri (Mar 21, 2011)

They are all so cute! Can't wait for ours to start arriving!!!


----------



## Royd Wood (Mar 24, 2011)

Well thats lambing over for us till next year. Final score 6 ewe lambs and 5 ram lambs. The last mum to go was at 6 this morning with some help as it was a big single ewe lamb. All mums are now mothering well and it looks like a fine crop of lambs.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 22, 2011)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, my Southdown ewe lambed on Wednesday afternoon and had 2 natural colored ewe lambs!! They were sired by my nat. colored Romney ram.  So, I got a natural colored ewe like I wanted, but too bad it's a cross instead of a pure Romney.


----------



## Royd Wood (Apr 22, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Royd Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh thats too bad aggie but you could pretend and I bet they will look great - stick on some pics if you get chance


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 22, 2011)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty excited about the cross actually, and I plan on keeping the larger of the twins as long as she grows out well.  I put pics on my blog , but need to put more updated pics up!


----------



## bethany83 (Apr 22, 2011)

Awww they are so cute!!!! It is so fun seeing the baby pictures!


----------

